# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بوست مباراة بشريات المجموعات المريخ (سيدالبلد)xالانتاج الحربي

## nona

*
المباراة
سيد البلد x الانتاج الحربي


المناسبة
مباراة اعدادية


المكان
المفخرة

الزمان
الثلاثاء 4مايو 2010
الساعة 8:00 م[/center][/center]
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*نونا ياراقية سلامي ليك كتير السلام .

*

----------


## nona

*
اللهم أنصر الزعيم

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نونـــــا؟؟
الله يستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*نتمنا ان يستفيد المريخ من التجربة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*رباعيه نظيفه للمريخ 
ان شا الله
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*مباراة اعدادية وبروفة للمعركة الكبري وبروفة للتشجيع بروفه للجميع واتمني أن تكون خير اعداد لتجهيز اللاعبين في ظل النقص الحاد في خط الهجوم والمريخ بمن حضر إن شاءالله .. كل التوفيق للزعيم في هذه التجربةالاعدادية والانتاج الحربي فريق محترم .......
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*سوف نكون في بث مباشر من داخل القلعة الحمراء

*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*اللهم  انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## مرهف

*نونا والمباريات الساهلة 
:mo13:
...
*

----------


## az3d

*نوووونا لقيتهاا ملحة

لكن برضو متفاءلين بيك


اهم شي معالجة  الاخطاء والتركيز

ونجاح البروفة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اعداد غفير من جماهير وروابط مشجعين ســـودان المريخ

حضور الان وباعداد غفيرة بفناء النادي بانتظار بروفة التشجيع

التي من المنتظر ان تبداء الان
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* ياأفريكانو  لم  أجد  حتى الآن  خبر يؤكد

 وصول  الفريق  المصرى 0

  هل  وصلوا ومتى  ؟
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

نونا والمباريات الساهلة 
:mo13:
...



لاتوجد مبارة ساهلة ومبارة صعبة بل كل مبارة بظروفا وبالعكس هذه المبارة اهم اعداد للزعيم وبها تظهر الملامح الحقيقية للتشكيلة كل حسب ادائه .

تخريمة : يامرهف استنيت قلت زول يدق صدرو ويفتح البوست للاسف لم اجد قت انا لها والنصر للمريخ .
مشكور علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

نوووونا لقيتهاا ملحة

لكن برضو متفاءلين بيك


اهم شي معالجة  الاخطاء والتركيز

ونجاح البروفة



ياخبببببببببر ملحة على شنو 
فتح البوست 
ياجماعة روووقو اي مبارة او اي حدث للزعيم مهم كان لابد من المتابعة 

لازم تتفاءلوا بي لاني نونا الحنونة 
والهدف من المبارة اكيد معرفة اداء كل لاعب من التشكيلة ومدي جاهزيته لملحمــــة 8 مايو ومعرفة الاخطاء والعمل على معالجتها .
نتمنى ان يستفيد الزعيم من هذه البروفة 
ومشكور يا اسعد على المرور
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

نونا ياراقية سلامي ليك كتير السلام .




تسلم ياغالي يا راقي انت وراقية افعالك انت انشاء الله يوم شكرك ما يجي 
ياجميل ياراقي احساسك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

نونـــــا؟؟
الله يستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 




هوبة الله يستر من الفي البوست ولا الفي الاستاد هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اخبار الاستاد شنو ياجماعه 
ورونا الحاصل اول بى اول
عوووووووووووووووووووووووووك
يا افريكانو يا رياض
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياجماعة الناس الجوة الاستاد بتلقي طريقة تنقل لينا ولا بروفة التشجيع بتمنعم
*

----------


## africanu

*معاكم من داخل استاد المريخ
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الصور الصور الصور
*

----------


## nona

*جماهير غفيرة من الصفوة ومسيرات وهتافات تشجيعية من خارج الاستاد وداخله 
الكل يهتف الكل يردد 
طططططططططططققققققق ططططرررررررررقققققققق مررررررييييييخ 
نعم تلك هم الصفوة 
وصفوة المايقوما يقومون بعمل رائع جدا من التشجيع والهتاف 
وايضا حواء المريخ حضور ابت الا ان تضعه بصمتها التشجيعية
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*نونا الحنونة والناس القاعدين سلام عليكم 
موفقين انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الفريقان في ارض الملعب

عمليات الاحماء الان 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="3;up;3;scroll"]فوق فوق مريخنا فوق [/marq]
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

معاكم من داخل استاد المريخ



دا الكلام البخلي الزول يفتح عينيهو:570:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*طق طرق مريخ طق طرق مريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*حضور جماهيري بسيط حتي الان

وجود اعداد من جماهير الزعيم في خارج الاستاد
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مشكورييييييييييين ياشباب

خلونا معاكم في الصورة بالله 

ماتبخلوا علينا واهم شي الصور
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا شباب الكورة مزاعة ولا لا ولو مزاعة واحد يدين رابط الازاعة الرياضية 



 [marq="3;right;3;alternate"]وايه الحالة لو ما كنت مريخي واهل اون لاين ما اهلي[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جماهير الزعيم تتوافد الان الي الاستاد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا شباب ردو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دخول الفريقين الي ارض الملعب الان
*

----------


## nona

*لحظات وننتقل الى المفخرة 
معكم عبر المايكرفون اف ريكانو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تشكيلة سودان المريخ

اكرم الهادي
كاسروكا
نجم الدين
الباشا
الزومة
حمد الشجرة
لاسانا
النفطي
بله جابر
وارغو
العجب
*

----------


## nona

*دخول الفريقين للملعب 
المريخ بالاحمر الكامل الانتاج الحربي بالاخضر المخطط بالابيض
*

----------


## nona

*هتافات وتشجيع مستمر من الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الان
مانديلا-89, africanu, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, alhorey, Almothanna, مريخي صعب, مرهف, az3d, Azmi shosh, موسي المريخابي, الأبيض ضميرك, الامين بكرى, الصفوى, ابراهيم تاج الدين, احمد عتيق, Ehab M. Ali*, تينا, ترطيبة, بكري عثمان, جلابي, خالد نوري, حبيب النجمة, ijaimi, kramahmad, looly, mohammed_h_o, mozamel1, m_mamoon, nona, سجيل !*, صخر, عاطف عوض, عجبكو, viva 2020, ود الحلة, ود فيرجينيا, نزار عبده, نصرالدين أحمد علي

*

----------


## africanu

*تبادل لاعبي الفريقينى الهدايا والدروع في لفتة تعني الاخاء ةالترابط بين الناديين 
*

----------


## africanu

*المريخ يلعب من الجنوب للشمال والانتاج الحربي من الشمال الى الجنوب 
*

----------


## africanu

*ضربة البداية من نصيب الفريق المصري
*

----------


## africanu

*بدأت الان المباراة 
*

----------


## ibrahim s

*شنو صينيتو كدا
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا شباب الكورة مزاعة ولا لا ولو مزاعة واحد يدين رابط الازاعة الرياضية 



 [marq="3;right;3;alternate"]وايه الحالة لو ما كنت مريخي واهل اون لاين ما اهلي[/marq]




اضغط هنــــــــــــــــــــــــا
...
*

----------


## africanu

*المريخ ينقل الكرة في مناطقة الخلفية 
*

----------


## nona

*بعثة الفريق المصري تلوح بالعلم السوداني وتحي الجماهير التى تبادلها التحية الحارة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هجمة خطيرة للانتاج وتهديفة يخرجها اكرم للكورنر
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اها  ورونا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كاسيروكا ينقذعكسية خطيرة للانتاج
*

----------


## nona

*الوالي يصافح البعثة المصرية وسيكرمهم بين الشوطين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اصابة احد لاعبي الانتاج وسط الملعب واللعب يستأنف 
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*ياشباب الكورة ما منقولة في اي اذاعة ولا تلفزيون ولا اي حاجه نصبر بيها
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ضغط مصري على مرمى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نقلات مريخية وهجمة خطرة عن طريق النفطي يخرجها الحارس والدفاع 
*

----------


## africanu

*ارتباك في الدفاع الاحمر واكرم يخرج الكرة 
*

----------


## nona

*باصات جميلة من النفطي
*

----------


## africanu

*امتلاك مريخي لوسط الملعب في الدقايق الاولى 
*

----------


## africanu

*تشجيع في المدرجات والمريخ يمتلك الملعب ويقود عدد من الهجمات الخطرة 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مرهف مشكور علي الرابط بس الكورة ما منقولة فيهو اديني رابط الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*غاسيروكا ينقذ هدف محقق بسحب الكرة من امام المهاجم وهو في حالة انفراد بالمرمى لركنية 
*

----------


## africanu

*مستوى طيب لحمد الشجرة في التغطية 
*

----------


## viva 2020

*دا فاصل ولاشنو 
دعايات
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*المريخ يركز على اللعب على الاطراف 
*

----------


## africanu

*كاسيروكا يخرج كرة خطرة من منطقة المريخ 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا افريكانو اعمل ليك مايك والله اتحفتنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الانتاج الحربي يلعب بتكتيك دفاعي جيد وهجماته لا تخلو من الخطورة 
*

----------


## africanu

*الباشا يخطيء في استلام كرة في المناطق الخلفية من نجم الدين والجماهير تستهجن 
*

----------


## africanu

*الانتاج الحربي يستغل الاخطاء الدفاعية ويهاجم بضراوة 
*

----------


## africanu

*نجم الدين يلعب كرة للاسانا والحكم يحتسبها تسلل وهو في مواجهة المرمى المصري 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الانتاج الحربي يلعب بتكتيك دفاعي جيد وهجماته لا تخلو من الخطورة 



لو المباراة واصلت علي هذا التكتيك سيستفيد المريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*فاول مع وارغو في الطرف الايسر يلعبها الزومة عالية والدفاع المصري يخلص 
*

----------


## أبو علي

*ليه المد توقف
*

----------


## africanu

*هجمة مريخية منظمة الزومة لحمد الشجرة لوارغو لحمد لعكسية من الباشا وجدت الزومة ويخرجها الدفاع المصري لركنية 
*

----------


## africanu

*الفريق المصري بدأ يلعب على اللعب المفتوح مع المريخ ويبادله الهجوم 
*

----------


## nona

*يارب النصر 
النصر مهم في الوقت دا بالزات لرفع الروح المعنوية عند اللاعبين قبل مبارة الترجي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الاهداف ويــــــــــــن
*

----------


## africanu

*تمريرة من وارغو للعجب والعجب يرواغ اكثر من لاعب ولكن تضيع الهجمة المريخية بسبب 
بص خاطيء من حمد 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*شكل المريــــــــــــخ عموما بطمن الأقوان بتجــــــــــــــــــــــي
*

----------


## africanu

*تسديدة قوية من وارغو اخرجها المدافع لركنية والحكم يحتسبها ركلة مرمى ى
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*اتمنا ان يستفيد المارد الاحمر من هذه المباراة
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*ليت كاربونى يستفيد من اخطاء هذه المباره لان ملحمة الترجى لا تحتمل الاخطاء
*

----------


## africanu

*كرة عالية من مخالفة للفريق المصري استلمها اكرم 
*

----------


## تينا

*الجمهور يستهج ماقلنا دايرين تشجيع وبس 
يارب طمنه علي الفريق ونصر الزعيم
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*هو الحكــــــــــــم ده منو زاتو جايبنو معاهم ولا تبع سيحة
كل مرة عاكس الحالة 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مرحبا شباب طمنونا المريخ ادائه كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*افريكانو راجيك تقول قون عشان امشي الصلاة مرتاح
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ههههه
كاسير وكا داير يضيع المصري اسطدام بالكرة في الراس 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قوووون لله يا ناس !!
                        	*

----------


## nona

*النجم غاسروكا يؤدي مبارة كبيرة حتى الان
*

----------


## africanu

*استبسال وتخليص لكاسيروكا في كرة ثانية 
*

----------


## africanu

*هجمة خطرة للمريخ عسها النفطي وجدد بلة لعبها راسية استلمهها الحارس 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هجوم المريخ لاعب فيو منو؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف يضيع من العجب
*

----------


## africanu

*ينتقل المكيرفون الان الي الاخ رياض
*

----------


## تينا

*يااذاعة وين انت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نجم الدين ينقذ المريخ من هدف محقق
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها ياريااااااااااض  امرق لينا من مربع كاسروكا ده الكورة دي الانتاج الحربي ضد كاسروكا ولا شنو
*

----------


## تينا

*الحاصل شنوووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة تضيع من وارغو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*نعتزر للانقطاع خارج عن الارادة 
لحظات حتى ياتي البث من مراسلنا رياض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمصريين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اكرم يتألق في الركنية
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياناس الاستاد المريخ شكلو كيف
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حارس المرمي المصري ينقذ صاروخ لاسنا باعجوبة لركنية
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف يضيع من العجب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية من المريخ تضيع
*

----------


## nona

*على وشك نهاية الشوط الاول
والنتيجة مازالت تعادلية صفر صفر
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*كورة قويـــــــــــــة شكلها لكن ناقصة الأهداف بس
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فصل من المراوغة من النفطي
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الشوط الأول إنتهى ؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دفاع الانتاج الحربي يلعب بتنظيم افضل من الترجي بكثير
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يا شباب دايرين استديو تحليلي من داخل الاستاد بين الشوطين لأنه عندنا أسئلة محتاجة لاجابة
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انشاء الله الاداء يكون ممتاز
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المصريين اصبحو يكتلون الزمن بالوقوع في الملعب
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يا شباب دايرين استديو تحليلي من داخل الاستاد بين الشوطين لأنه عندنا أسئلة محتاجة لاجابة



دة كـــــــــــــــــلام 100٪
*

----------


## أبو علي

*الاخوه داخل الاستاد عاوزين واحد يقيم اداء الفريق فى الدقائق الماضيه
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*امتلاك كامل للكرة للمريخ
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*قدر الزعيم ان يفقد كل مهاجميه في هذه المرحلة الحساسة
اللهم انا نسالك اللطف في الزعيم ولا نسألك رد القضاء
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجمهور كما هو لاتشجيع لادوي 
البركة في الاولتراس
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*توقفت الكرة لعلاج احد لاعبي الانتاج الحربي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول مع وارغو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة خطرة ضاعت من الباشاء
*

----------


## viva 2020

*ادونا اراء عن مستوي الاعبين ككل ومن الناحية الفردية تحليل الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*النفطي يتأني في كرة يمكن ان يهيئها لزميلة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الرجاء  من الكرام  المتداخلين  عدم

 إحباط  من  يحاولون  وضعكم  فى

الصوره بالتعليقات  الغير مناسبه 0
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*هو الشوط ده مالو طويل كدة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انفراد باكرم ينقزها اكرم باعجوبة
*

----------


## sardya

*الوضع كيف يطمن ولا
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 38 (37 عضو و 1 ضيف)  
 مامون, acba77, مانديلا-89, أبو علي, أبو وفاء, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, Aladdin, مريخابي صميم, مريخابى وافتخر, az3d, Azmi shosh, الأبيض ضميرك, المتفائل, الحارث, تينا, بكري عثمان, ibrahim s, ياسر المشرف, حسن بشير, kramahmad, mohammed_h_o, mozamel1, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, sardya, عمرعثمان, عاطف عوض, uhaila, عجبكو, viva 2020, ود الحلة, ود فيرجينيا, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق الحسن, طارق حامد  

بسم الله ماشاءالله على الحضور
ازيكم يا صفوة
*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*ياشباب الحربي يقدم مباراة جيدة للمريخ اللهم أنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهي الشوط الاول 0/0 
*

----------


## مرهف

*لماذا لا يلعب المريخ علي الاطراف؟؟؟؟؟؟
في ظل النقص الذي يسود المقدمة
...

*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*معليش يا منديلا لكن الناس شكلها متوتر  ودايرين يطمئنو
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتهي الشوط الاول 0/0 



مشكورين يا رياض علي الوصف بس ياليت تحليلوا لينا الشوط الأول من داخل الاستاد
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مشكورين يا رياض علي الوصف بس ياليت تحليلوا لينا الشوط الأول من داخل الاستاد



لننتظر الاستاذ الصحفي سموأل بعد نهاية المباراة
...
*

----------


## nona

*ياشباب الرياضية نقلت الجزء النهائي من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*واكتملت الناقصة 
اكرم الهادي سليم 
يخرج من الملعب محمول
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*إصابة با لغة لأكرم الهادي واللاعب يحمل الى خارج الملعب إثر الكرة التي اشترك بها مع المهاجم المصري واخرها باعجوبة الى تماس وهو في انفراد كامل بالمرمى 
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*ما كعبة برضو .. نتعلم نقلب الموازين ف الشوط التانى .. بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مالو أكرم ياساتر ... إنشاالله خفيفة
*

----------


## nona

*رياض ياريت تدينا نسبة كل لاعب في الشوط الاول ثم الشوط الثاني حتى نطمئن على الاداء واللياقة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لاحولا ولا قوة إلا بالله
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وتتوالى المحن الحمراء اصابة اخرى لوارغو وربنا يسهل 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

واكتملت الناقصة 
اكرم الهادي سليم 
يخرج من الملعب محمول



يا لطيف تلطف يااااااااااارب

اصابه ولا مرض

استغفر الله العظيم والله الموضوع دا بقي يشكك عديل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والله بصراحة الفريق بقي محتاج لرقية شرعيه
ورقية في الملعب كمان
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

طمنونا على اكرم و وارقو
الله يديكم العافية
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تبديل قضي بدخول راجي عبد العاطي ومصعب عمر ومحمد كمال بديلاً عن العجب ووارغو واكرم الهادي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله حكاية الإصابات دي محبطة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خرج لاعب مصري مصابا في الجزء الشمالي للملعب ايضاً
*

----------


## nona

*بلة جابر يوال مسلسل اللعب العيف مع الخصم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انطلاقة للنفطي وتسديدة قوية اخرجها الحارس الى الركنية
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تكتل دفاعي من المصري
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تسديدة قوبة لموسى يستلمها الحارس المصري 
*

----------


## nona

*يخرج حمد الشجرة هجمة للمصري
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*الله ياستر علي نفطينهو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قووووووووووون مصعب عمر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف مريخي اوللمصعب من معكوسة لراجي براسية في المرمى المصري 
*

----------


## nona

*بدلاء المريخ يعودون الفرح للزعيم راجي ومصعب
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أح الحمد لله 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ده الكلام اللهم أنصر الزعيم في أي زمان ومكان
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صحوة جماهيرية كبيرة
*

----------


## nona

*هدف يحي المدرجات بالهتافات
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ادونا رابط الرياضية سرييييييييييييييييييييع عليكم الله اذا ناقلين الكورة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة خطيرة للانتاج الحربي يتصدي لها ببراعة محمد كمال وأخري بقبضة اليد
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمد لله مدام الهدف جاء مافي عوجه .المهم بنقدر نصل مرمى الخصم رغم الظروف الصعبه التى يمر بها الفريق
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة خطرة جده يتصدي لها كاسروكا الي ركنية ومنها يكسب الانتاج الحربي هدف التعادل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خطأ من الدفاع ومحمد كمال للاسف هدف تعادلي للمصري
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*
يا فرحة ما تمت
*

----------


## nona

*لماذا الاخطا الدفاعية ؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*درنووووووووووووووووو
واااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*اخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

لي متين نحن مع الاخطاء
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدفاع عزبنا
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*بففففففففففف
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*




ملف مرفق 205

العجب حبيبي
*

----------


## nona

*تصويبة من راجي خارج المرمى
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لابد من ادخال قلق
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فووووووق
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة خطره يتصدي لها كاسروكا ببسالة شديده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رايق والله يا افريكانو نحنا صدعنا بي جاي رادي بي جاي ونت بي جاي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عيدروس ربنا يجازيك
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*معقوووووووووولة كدا يادفاعنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة منظمة للمريخ تهديفة من النفطي يتصدي لها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج حمد الشجرة ودخول قلق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صاروخ من لاسانا تعتلي العارضة ببوصات
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

خروج حمد الشجرة ودخول قلق



أخيييييييييييييييييييييراً

يعني كربوني كان بيجهز في حمد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسديدة النفطي في القائم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*النفطي يضيع هدف
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العراضة تحرم المريخ من تهديفة جميلة من النفطي وتهديفة من بله تخرج ببوصات
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ربنا ستر هجمة خطرة للمصري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة السبت ضيع ماف انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

يالمكاشفى فووووووق



قول يالله الواحد القاهر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*القائم ده حكايتو شنو معانا ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله قوون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول مع رأس خط 18 مع مصعب عمر يتصدي لها النفطي وترتد من الحائط البشري ومن ثم يهدف قلق تعلو العارضة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ملاحظة جيدة صخر يا الله بس يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*العرضة انضمت لحزب المعارضة  يالطيييييييييييييف
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مبارة قوية انشاء الله يستفاد منها ومعالجة الاخطاء في الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## nona

*تتوال اضاعة الفرص من لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العارضة تحرم لاسانا من هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تهديفة استعجل فيها لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## nona

*على كاربوني البحث عن الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*وين راجي اظهر وبان
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووو
ووووووووو
وووووووووو
ووووووووووو
وووووووووق
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*راجي يتأني في كرة ويفقد المريخ هدف مضمون
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*شيخ كته براحة كرشت بالصفحة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*غاسروكا نجم  المبارة
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*افركانو الله يديك العافيه ويعرس ليك قول امين
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*كيف حال الجمهور تشجيع ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اصابة طفيفة لقلق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اصابة طفيفة لقلق



لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## الحارث

*يالله تستر  علينا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله وبس
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*نعجز في ان نكتب كلمات شكر لكم ايها المبدعون
وفقكم الله واعانكم وحفظكم لاهليكم وسودان المريخ
...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تهديفة من مصعب تتحول الي ركنية
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*ياساتر ٠٠٠
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووومة يا عسل
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب تحفظ الزعيم 
وتنصره علي الترجي 
رغم كيد الكايدين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

نعجز في ان نكتب كلمات شكر لكم ايها المبدعون
وفقكم الله واعانكم وحفظكم لاهليكم وسودان المريخ
...



امين يارب يالله
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*يالله قوووووووووووووووون يالله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صاروخ من موسي تتحول الي ركنية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

شيخ كته براحة كرشت بالصفحة



هههههههههه الجماعة زعلوه ...
معليش يا حبيب ...
المكاشفي ده من الصالحين والصالحين اهل الله ةالصالحين دعوتهم مقبولة ...
يالمكاشفي بركاتك والله ينصر المريخ ...
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

يارب تحفظ الزعيم 
وتنصره علي الترجي 
رغم كيد الكايدين



اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ضياع فرصة للاسانا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول علي رأس الخط  وصاروخ من لاسانا في الاوت
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 53 (41 عضو و 12 ضيف)  
نصرالدين أحمد علي, acba77, مانديلا-89, أبو علي, أبو وفاء, africanu, محمد العمده, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, Aladdin, amjad_uk, مريخابى وافتخر, أزهري ود الخليفة, az3d, Azmi shosh, الأبيض ضميرك, المتفائل, الحارث, العجب حبيبي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, تينا, ibrahim s, حريري, kramahmad, mohammed_h_o, mozamel1, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صخر, sardya, عمرعثمان, عاطف عوض, uhaila, عجبكو, فضل المرجي, هشام بشري, ود فيرجينيا, ودالبكي, طارق الحسن, طارق حامد, كته  

ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليكم ياصفوة
*

----------


## nona

*تصويبة بعيدة من الزومة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهت المباراة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ياشباب النتيجة كم؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ ماذا بعد يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## nona

*تجربة ودية اعدادية انشاء الله يستفاد منها ومعالجة الاخطأ الدفاعية واهدار الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*1-1 انته وين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجماهير تحي اللاعبين عقب انتهاء المباراة 
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

ياشباب النتيجة كم؟



تاني يا محمد مامون النتيجة كم ؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

ياشباب النتيجة كم؟



والله حيرتنا 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*شكرا جزيلا نونا افركانو ورياض ابونزار
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*افريكانو ورياض عاجزين عن الشكر ويعطيكم الف عافية يا شباب 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

ياشباب النتيجة كم؟



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين يا شباب وربنا يحفظكم للمنبر
النصر للزعيم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خبر مفرح افاد ابو جريشة للرياضية بان اكرم الهادي اصابته خفيفة لاتحرمه من اللعب امام الترجي وحتى يكون تنشيط لمحمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكورين شباب وبا الاخص افريكانو ورياض وما تزعل مننا يا كته
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مصعب وراجي حجزو مقاعدهم لمبارة الترجي
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*الحمدلله الذي لا يحمد سواه
تجربة كان لابد منها ليقف الجهاز الفني
على جاهزية اللاعبين ووضع اللمسات الاخيرة

الاخوة في النقل المباشر
لكم التحية والشكر الجزيل
والتحية لبقية الحضور
وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدكم

والحمد لله على سلامة اكرم 
*

----------


## viva 2020

*الحمد الله علي كل حال والقادم احلي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياجماعة البوست بتاع كورة الترجى على منو ؟
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شكرا من داخل الاستاد اف ريكانو و رياض
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكراً جزيلاً يا شباب علي المجهودات الخرافية
وربنا يكفي لاعبينا شر الاصابات
ويلزمنا الصبر علي المشاركات المشاترة
*

----------


## viva 2020

*شكرا لكل من ساهم في نقلها علي المنبر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا يا نونا فقد كنت خير قائد للشباب من الاستديو الرئيسي...
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انشاء الله التركيز يكون اكبر في مباراة الترجي
بالجنبة :نونا مالك عايزة تقلب علي الجماعة ديل تاني
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*شكرا شباب علي المجهود المقدر في المتابعة والرصد...
تخريمة
اوع ياشيخ كته من الزعل والله ما قصدت
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*افريكانو ورياض وباقي الشباب لكم التحية فقد كفيتم ووفيتم
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*ارشح لبوست الترجي  افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*هي ياشباب الولد ما كان في النت جاء متاخر من الجامعه 
وارغو اقصد روقو شوية 
*

----------


## sardya

*ياناس النتيجه كم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*قون المريخ جابو منو؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مصعب راجع بوسط المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

قون المريخ جابو منو؟



بقي كدة مقصووووووودة 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

قون المريخ جابو منو؟



يارشاشة عذبتنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة viva 2020
					

ارشح لبوست الترجي  افريكانو



:dn2::dn2::dn2:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا جماعة الحل شنو اها الكورة منقولة يوم السبت ولا نتوكل علي الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مصعب راجع بوسط المباراة



يا عجبكو يا أخوي دي مافايته عليه لكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*شكراُ يا شباب ومجهود يذكر فيشكر والى الأمام وجعلتونا نعيش أحداث اللقاء وكأننا داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا جماعة الحل شنو اها الكورة منقولة يوم السبت ولا نتوكل علي الاستاد



منقولة ما منقولة دي خلوها لينا نحن

انت تتكامل الاستاد من عصيرا بدرررررررري

كل الصفوة الجوه في الرد كاتل
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الزول ما يسأل ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الزول ما يسأل ولا شنو؟



يسال سوال منطقى لكن مايسال سؤال وهو عارف الاجابة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مشكورين شباب وبا الاخص افريكانو ورياض وما تزعل مننا يا كته



 

ياعجبكو
انا مابزعل من مريخابى ابن مريخابى
الحاله واحده
والرجفه حاصله
بس فى حاجه واحده
انا حبى لاولياء الله الصالحين
عشان خدمو الله فى العباده
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد سعيد مصطفى
					

شكراُ يا شباب ومجهود يذكر فيشكر والى الأمام وجعلتونا نعيش أحداث اللقاء وكأننا داخل الملعب



 
اثني الرائ ... 
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*افركانو يامعلم خلى الصورة تتكلم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

شكرا شباب علي المجهود المقدر في المتابعة والرصد...
تخريمة
اوع ياشيخ كته من الزعل والله ما قصدت



 

برضو ياصخر
انا عمرى مابزعل من مريخابى
ومهما يكون
برضو نحن اخوان
حب الله والمريخ يجمعنا
ده كفايه
*

----------


## ود عقيد

*ربنا ينصر المريخ .... ومشكورين على النقل .....
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الحبيب افريكانو
ربنا يحفظك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكووووور كته دي المحرية في كل الصفوه ولهذا سميتم صفوه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## كورنجى

*شكرا جزيلا نونا افركانو ورياض ابونزار
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 39 (30 عضو و 9 ضيف)
محمد كمال, abu tete, أبو علي, Aladdin, amjad_uk, مريخابى وافتخر, az3d, لن ننساك ايداهور, المسلمي, الحارث, الصفوى, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النجم الساطع, الكناري, احمدحلفا, حريري, حسام127, kramahmad, mozamel1, رياض عباس بخيت, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, omer shams, سهيل ابراهيم, RED PLANET, sardya, uhaila, ود فيرجينيا, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي






قولو يالطيف الطف بالمريخ
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا اخوانا افيدونا هل اصابة اكرم ووارغو طفيفة؟
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

اثني الرائ ... 




اوووو حبيب - اخبارك
 الله يعلم ليك وحشة

عامل لابت قلت لي
*

----------


## الصفوى

*هذه الماراة زادتنى تفاؤلا
اللهم انصر المريخ يوم السبت وكل يوم 
اميييييييييييييين يارب
شكر ايها الصفوه على النقل المباشر
افريكانو رياض نونا ابونزار
شكرا جزيلا
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

يا اخوانا افيدونا هل اصابة اكرم ووارغو طفيفة؟



الاخ محمد مامون عن جد عزبتنا لو انت متابع البوست اوردنا خبر بان الرياضية استضافة ابوجريشة وطمنا على اكرم اصابته طفيفة ولم نعرف خبر عن وارغو !
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكورة انتهت كم يافرد
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكراً كتير أفريكانو و رياض..والله ما قصرتو أبداً
*

----------


## أبو علي

*كنت اتمنى أن اجد وصف تحليلى لمجريات المباره من الاخوة المتواجدين داخل الاستاد عن اداء الفرقه واللاعبين ....ولا نطالع الجرائد غدا على النت
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

1-1 انته وين



والله دخلت المنبر لي اكتر من نصف ساعة ببحت في البوست عشان اعرف نتيجة المباراة !! 
نتمنى أن يتجه الاعضاء لنقل المباراة اول بأول مع التذكير بنتيجة المباراة في كل فترة حتى يكون تسهل على المتصفح الذي يأتي في اثناء المباراة .. كما أرجو اذا أمكن البعد عن التعليقات التي لا تخص المباراة ..
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة انتهت 1/1 احرز للمريخ مصعب عمر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة انتهت 1/1 احرز للمريخ مصعب عمر معادة
*

----------


## alhorey

*نتيجة مش بطالة مقارنة بالظروف
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو علي
					

كنت اتمنى أن اجد وصف تحليلى لمجريات المباره من الاخوة المتواجدين داخل الاستاد عن اداء الفرقه واللاعبين ....ولا نطالع الجرائد غدا على النت




سلام لكل الاخوة المتداخلين
وشكرا" علي المتابعة
كان هناك تواجد مقدر من صفوة منتديات المريخ
 في المدرجات 

وكذلك صفوة منبر أون لاين
وعلي راسهم الحبيب مثني من رواد طابق شاخور
وكذلك الاخوة في النقل المباشر
افريكانو - رياض - سمؤال
من المقصورة 
والاخت نونا التي كانت علي اتصال متواصل معنا من داخل الاستاد

التحليل من داخل الاستاد بين الشوطين مرهق جدا" 
خاصة وكلنا يعرف كيف تكون الاستادات اثناء المباريات
ولكن انشالله ستكون هناك خطوة كهذه وقريبا" 
ولكم الشكر

*

----------


## الجامد7

*يا نونا برود انجليزى خالص انت.
                        	*

----------

